# Milk intake



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Nic,

Sorry for another question,

Today we have dropped the girls down to 4 bottles but I am worried about their milk intake. They have never been big drinkers. 

So far today R has had 285ml & M has had 275ml. They are due 1 more bottle at bedtime where R usually has around 140-180ml (during the day the most she has from a bottle is 125 and that's not often) so R's overall intake for the day will be around 425-265 & M usually has around 110ml at her last bottle, so her overall intake will be around 385ml.

They have 3 meals a day. Should I make their cereal with milk instead of water? 

Thanks Nic x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

You could certainty add some of their formula to all their meals if you want eg. Mash potato, porridge etc, what are their most recent weights? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

R was 14lb2 & M was 12lb7, that was Tuesday. We are giving them food from baby jars at the moment as they didn't seem fond of home made food. i think too lumpy. Could we add milk to the baby jar food?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes I don't see why not, try some powder baby porridge and you can probably get a fair bit of milk in that, I'll work out their milk requirements a little later for you as I'm hut on my way to work 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Nic x


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

I made their breakfast with milk today which they ate at 750 then i gave a bottle at 10 and R only had 45 & M only had 40, is this because the porridge is more filling with milk than water? Yesterday for their 10am bottle they had 105ml & 85ml. 

Sorry for all the questions xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It will be a Little bit more filling but they should still be drinking, I think they need to be having a little more milk than they are, are their weight still on the same centile? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

They are gaining weight and have gone up a centile. They really wouldn't drink any more milk. So far today:

R had 125ml for her morning bottle, followed by 45ml at 10am, then 75ml at 2pm, so has had 245ml so far today. Her last bottle of the day around 730pm she averages 140ml taking her total for the day to 385ml.

M had 125ml for her morning bottle, followed by 45ml at 10am, then 65ml at 2pm, so has had 235ml so far today. Her last bottle of the day around 730pm she averages 110ml taking her total for the day to 345ml.

Their porridge for breakfast I made using 120ml of milk, so 60ml each if you include this R's total intake for the day would be around 445ml and M's 405ml. I also gave them some yogurt after lunch. 

They have never been big drinkers and they are on nutiprem prescription formula. Before weaning their average daily intake would be anywhere around 500-600ml. 

I really couldn't get anymore milk into them today as they had what they wanted and then refused anymore. I tried standing up with M and wandering around with her (usually works) but she wasn't interested. Bearing in mind that they share 2 baby jars between them for lunch and again 2 baby jars between them for tea. 

Thanks for all your advice. What would you advise? 

xxx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

As well as the above I was also wondering if the girls need vitamins a, c & d drops as they are having less than 500ml a day of formula?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

When babies are prem they are usually on vitamin drops anyway so it may be worth you popping to your health visitor to ask about those, if they are gaining weight steadily and are getting milk into diet too like yoghurts etc then you should be fine, and are you offering a little water with meals also to drink??

Nic
Xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

They are on Iron. They were on dalivit for a very short period. Yeah I offer them water with their meals.

Thanks for all your help xxx


----------

